# Chicago Gameday XXI was November 8th: Aftermath...



## buzz (Oct 26, 2008)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XXI Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XXI is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XXI is November 8th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XXI. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus). *As an experiment, breakfast is "free-form" this time around. There will be no group reservation for Gameday. Just show up and eat breakfast, ideally with a familiar face (or just look for geeky t-shirts).*
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1.	*True20*, "Raiders of the Lost Tomb", ekb
2.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Awesome Adventures*, "Children of the Quark", Nev the Deranged
3.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity, Assault on the Temple of the Slavelords", Vyvyan Basterd
4.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Committee for the Exploration of Mysteries*, Tim C Koppang
5.	[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight] *D&D 3.5*, "Voyage of the Golden Dragon", Fenril Knight, private room
6.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Serenity*, "Three, Little, Words", TraceBuller42
7.	*Star Wars Saga Edition*, "Iridonian Darkness", Paul Klein​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 3.5*, "We All Fall Down!", Mark, private room
2.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Unisystem*, "All the Better...", Ninjacat
3.	[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight] *Shadowrun 4th ed.*, "Domo Arigato Cyber Zombito!", Dfranco83
4.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "The Boulderbottoms vs. the Underdark" buzz
5.	*Shades of Earth*, "Against the Cult of Thule", HinterWelt
6.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Fú - The Fortune of Heroes*, "The Prison of 1001 Deaths", Reidzilla
7.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e Living Forgotten Realms*, "Lost Temple of the Fey Gods," Solodan​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. ekb
4. rvalle
5. Bront
6. Paul_Klein
7. Lifelike
8. dmdm24
9. Tekkmage
10. Nazriel
11. ...

[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *Raiders of the Lost Tomb*
True20, ekb
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/True20XXI.jpg[/imager]
[bq]_Somewhere under a lost and lonely hill of grim and foreboding aspect lies a labyrinthine crypt filled with terrible traps and rich treasures both precious and magical. Accounts relate that adventurers have an extremely low probability of ever finding the burial chamber, for the passages and rooms of the tomb are fraught with terrible traps, poison gases, and magical protections. So only large and well-prepared parties of the bravest and strongest should even consider the attempt, and if they do locate the tomb, they must be prepared to fail. Any expedition must be composed of characters of high level and varied skills. They should equip themselves with every sort of device possible to ensure their survival. But success would bring great renown and honor..._

The players are a team of graduate students and junior faculty at MIT, doing research on a legendary "Acherim" tomb in a disputed portion of the Palestine Mandate in November 1936. What they've found leads them to believe that maybe it's worth the risks to investigate and excavate it themselves...

This will be a pulp/noir flavored adventure for 5 core characters - Dr Jones (no, the other other one), Dr Dinkley, Rogers (and animal companion), and Blake - using True20 as the game engine (which is the same as Blue Rose). There are some significant differences from other OGL d20 games, but the system is streamlined and easy to pick up. Only a single d20 is needed to play (well, along with paper and pencil). Cheat sheets of the rules that diverge from WotC d20 SRD will be on hand for any and everyone - even the ones not playing in this game.

Time will be a major constraint: there will be pressure in-game to complete the mission as quickly as possible (those pesky Nazi treasure hunters and anti-British "community organizers" always trying to get in the way of Science!). As can be seen by the description, this is not very conducive to hacking and slashing (though there is a fair amount of that as well). There will be some conflicting agendas between the characters - there will be winners and losers... and blood.

Quickstart Rules
Madness Gauges[/bq]
1. Kelleris
2. Donna (Blake)
3. dmdm24
4. Tofu_Master (Norville Rogers)
5. pucky
6. oneleggedman
7. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 2: *Children of the Quark*
Awesome Adventures, Nev the Deranged
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/awesomeXXI.jpg[/imager]
[bq]September 10, 2008; over the objections of critics and fearmongers the world over, the Large Hadron Collider is brought online and run through a series of tests prior to initial experimentation. 

September 19, 2008; a suicidal act of sabotage by a group of suspected religious zealots results in the leakage of several tons of liquid helium, necessitating a shutdown to repair the damage. The event is downplayed in the media, and the terrorist attack is covered up.

September 28, 2009; after a longer than expected series of repairs and reinforcements, the LHC is brought online for the second time. Scientists are eager to resume their search for the Higgs Boson, among other projects, after the long hiatus.

October 1, 2009; the LHC is brought up to its full operational throughput of 14 TeV for the first time, causing a chain reaction that sends strange matter cascading through the atmosphere, forever changing life as we know it, and bringing about the Age of the Quark.

The year is now 2030. The children conceived on October 1st of 2009 have come of age. They are the first generation born into this brave new world. A world that you and I would find both familiar and yet literally Strange. But to these Children of the Quark, it is the only world they have ever known.[/bq]
1. pvt. patterson
2. Lifelike
3. Tekkmage
4. Shannon
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 3: *Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity: Assault on the Temple of the Slavelords*
D&D 4e, Vyvyan Basterd
[imager]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/a/a9/A1SlavePitsCover.jpg/150px-A1SlavePitsCover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]It is time to put a stop to the marauders! For years the coastal towns have been burned and looted by the forces of evil. You and your fellow adventurers have been recruited to root out and destroy the source of these raids. But beware the slavers as hundreds of good men and women have been taken and have never been seen or heard from again!

This event is designed for five 4th-level characters and uses the Dungeons & Dragons 4th Edition rules. The event is BYOC – bring your own character. Pre-generated characters will be available if you do not wish to create your own. When signing up please let me know if you intend to make a character or wish to play a pre-gen. The following rules apply to be eligible to play your own character:

1) Races, Classes, Feats, Powers, and Equipment from any published Wizards of the Coast supplement are available, including online content, excluding play test material such as the artificer. 
2) You must use Method 1 (Standard Array) or Method 2 (Customizing Scores) to generate your ability scores.
3) Your character may choose three magic items: one 5th-level, one 4th-level, and one 3rd-level item. You may choose items of a lower level than allowed, but you will receive no “change” for doing so. Your character also starts with 100 gp.
4) You must email a legible character sheet to me no later than Friday, October 31, 2008. Please note any non-Core choices you have made and from what source they are derived. I may ask you to bring any source material to Gameday to which I will not have access.

The composition of the group is in your hands! I will not enforce role coverage, although I highly recommend it. Other than that bit of advice, please discuss among yourselves.

UPDATE: Players in my morning Return to the Slave Pits game!

I have forked from this thread to create a place to discuss the characters you plan to bring to the table, so as not to clutter the sign-up thread. Please visit the thread whether you plan to BYOC or not.

Forked Thread: Chicago Gameday XXI - Return to the Slave Pits - PC planning thread[/bq]
1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. bigznak
3. AstroCat
4. evilgenius8000
5. Solodan
6. Rapora
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 4: *The Committee for the Exploration of Mysteries*
The Committee for the Exploration of Mysteries, Tim C Koppang
[imager]http://www.indiepressrevolution.com/xcart/files/+covers/t_16355_02.jpg[/imager]
[bq]You braved crocodiles, Nazis, necromancy, and devolved ape men to find the mythical city and the secrets it holds. You tested your skills and resolve to their limits, driven by a secret desire that motivates you to greater deeds just as it blinds you to possible pitfalls.

Now you have returned from your expedition and must report to your peers on your daring exploits, proving to the hardened adventurers, geniuses, and polymaths gathered before you that you are worthy of their respect in your every endeavor. You’ve gone into danger and survived driven by your desire--now is the time to bring it to fruition.

The Committee for the Exploration of Mysteries is a storytelling game of exploration and adventure inspired by the pulps. Playable in a single evening or over multiple sessions, it allows you and your friends to tell tales of harrowing danger, daring deeds, and furious action with freeform narration and pulse-pounding timed conflict resolution. No pre-game preparation is required, so grab your hat, your whip, and your .45 and get going![/bq]
1. buzz
2. Laurie
3. Ninjacat
4. Bront
5. Reidzilla
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 5: *Voyage of the Golden Dragon*
D&D 3.5, Fenril Knight, private room
[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 6: *Three, Little, Words*
Serenity, TracerBullet42
[imager]http://www.margaretweis.com/e107_images/custom/Serenity_Core_150.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Life in The Black is dangerous, cold, and difficult. It is also, on occasion, hilarious.

*Three, Little, Words* is a Serenity adventure that has you (yes, you!) playing as the cast from the almost-hit show Firefly (later a movie and awesome RPG called "Serenity"). It was a terrible decision by FOX broadcasting to cancel it before its time, but that's another story altogether...

Anyway, some familiarity with the show is necessary for this game. Familiarity with the rules, however, is not. The Cortex System is fast, intuitive, and can be taught while we play the game. It seats up to six players who are ready to come take part in an adventure fraught with action, comedy, and (yes...) even a love story.

*Three, Little, Words* was written by FCWesel and was featured as the one of the official Margaret Weis Productions GenCon '07 adventures. (This means that if you went to GenCon '07 and played in an MWP Serenity game, there's a good chance you've already played this. I know that at least one of you falls into that category.)

So come, bring an assortment of dice (no d20s necessary), and have some fun![/bq]
1. Ninja Librarian
2. rvalle
3. Jade Fire
4. Rob's buddy Mark
5. Der Spot
6. JonLib
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 7: *Iridonian Darkness*
Star Wars Saga Edition, Paul_Klein
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/starwars/images/KOTOR_cover170x174.jpg[/imager]
[bq]*Iridonian Darkness* takes place a few months after Darth Revan and Darth Malak return from the Unknown Regions at the head of a Sith invasion fleet. After reeling from the initial attacks, the Republic is now mobilizing to halt the invasion’s rapid progress. The Jedi have already committed to aiding the Republic and repelling the Sith. 
Republic forces are wary, due to high-level defections of Republic forces to the invaders. The defectors, military and Jedi alike, are often former followers of Revan from the Mandalorian Wars. It is a time where even personal friendship is no guarantee of loyalty.
You are assigned the Inner Rim world of Iridonia to help combat local Mandalorian splinter groups who have become mercenaries and raiders since the end of the Mandalorian Wars.

The game takes place in the Knights of the Old Republic era and will use the beautiful Saga system. I was originally going to make pre-gens, but I’ve decided to let you make your own character. 5th level and 30 point buy. If you are totally unfamiliar with Saga and/or don’t own the book, I can make a character for you. This is my first time running Saga so don’t be shy if it’s your first time playing it 

Here’s my e-mail for any questions or character submissions: paulklein22@gmail.com

To my players: make sure to e-mail me your character proposals or let me know if you need me to make one for you. 

5th level.
30 point-buy
Equipment: Buy what is reasonable for you to have. No vehicles or starships (I don't wanna sound too linear or anything, but they really won't be needed -- however, the Pilot skill will be needed, so pilot-oriented characters are more than welcome). 
Oh, and you're good guys. Jedi or Republic-type characters are best. Fringe characters are also welcome.[/bq]
1. Nazriel
2. GORAK
3. Aeros
4. Hedgehog
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]


[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]
[section]
Afternoon Game 1: *We All Fall Down!*
D&D 3.5, Mark, private room
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
[bq]A traditional dungeon crawl from a traditional Dungeon Master. 9th-level pregens will be provided.[/bq]
1. bigznak
2. pucky
3. JonLib
4. Rapora
5. Riser
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 2: *All the Better...*
Unisystem, Ninjacat
[imager]http://bp3.blogger.com/_BcAhLr85Pvs/R8x37i8jaDI/AAAAAAAAWB4/FlNy2sI2LJ0/s400/supernatural.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Something's up in the Pacific Northwest.

Girls have been going missing, from a treeplanting camp in Quinault Valley. Planting is hard work, and there's always people who can't cut it, walk off and leave the job, sometimes in the middle of the night because they're embarrassed...but something's different this year. Some of the girls who've disappeared have been die-hards, girls who were on their third or fourth rotation out to the Valley, no reason to give up. And the timing's been odd, if you're the type to notice patterns...

Something's in the Quinault Valley, and it's feeding on treeplanters.

All the Better... is a story-focused Classic Unisystem event for up to five players. It will play somewhat differently than a "normal" RPG, in the setting of the CW's Supernatural television show -note that the show is the television equivalent of a weekly horror movie and my event will deal with adult levels of violence and fear, inappropriate for children. No familiarity with the game system or television show is needed; Unisystem uses just 1d10 for all resolution rolls and is a simple Stat+Skill system. As for the setting, all you need to know is that the supernatural is real, ghosts and demons exist, hauntings and possessions happen, and some of those who know about it fight back. Saving people, hunting things...[/bq]
1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Laurie
3. Bront
4. Tofu_Master
5. Der Spot
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 3: *Domo Arigato Cyber Zombito*
Shadowrun 4th ed., Dfranco83
[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 4: *The Boulderbottoms vs. the Underdark*
D&D 4e, buzz
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/dwarvesXXI.gif[/imager]
[bq]The greatest jewel in the Boulderbottom hoard has been stolen... Crown Princess Brigitta Boulderbottom! Filthy drow (ptui!) raiders from an Underdark enclave near Boulderbottom lands have absconded with the clan's most beloved daughter. The cream of the Boudlerbottom clan has been rallied to mount a rescue mission that could very well lead them to the blasphemous Fane of the Drow (ptui!). Can your all-dwarf party of adventurers save Brigitta before it's too late?

An encounter-filled adventure for D&D 4e. Pregens will be provided. All ages and all levels of experience with D&D are welcome.[/bq]
1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. Kelleris
3. Nev the Deranged
4. sw3333
5. rvalle
6. AstroCat
[highlight]This is event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 5: *Against the Cult of Thule*
Shades of Earth, HinterWelt
[imager]http://shades.hinterwelt.com/images/Art/SETitle-Front.gif[/imager]
[bq]For a number of reasons, some good but all suspect, a group of unlikely individuals have gathered in the small Texas town of Wayside. The are problems here. Dark tidings have wafted into town like a tumble weed against the wind. First, those strangers who bought the old Jonston Ranch keeping to themselves. When Nurse Littlewood shows up in a panic saying how Dr. Kennedy has been attacked the sheriff drafts everyone in handy range. Now, five strangers with different pasts must work together. Who are the strangers? Is the animal attacks connected to them? Where have all the birds gone?

Shades of Earth is set in a 1938 alternate world where magic is known to some, monster are known to their victims and yet, the world goes on. All pregenerated characters will be supplied. No experience necessary and we will be running Iridium V2 retrofitted to Shades of Earth. Please pick from the following characters:

Father Vito Firenzi (350 KB, .pdf) - Priest - Instrument of the Catholic Church, Servant of God.

Linsey Colepepper (350 KB, .pdf) - Pilot - Young and firey, Linsey was meant to fly. Stranded in Wayside until her plane is repaired, she works for a local crop duster.

Sheriff Bubba-Joe Smits (350 KB, .pdf) - Police - Local sheriff for the county drawn to Wayside by the disappearance of Betty.

Dr. Peter Lens (350 KB, .pdf) - Archaeologist - Down on his luck, the Dr, who teaches at Texas A&M at Amarillo, has found his way to Wayside. His research has brought him here but his thirst for knowledge will not let him leave.

Nurse Maxine Littlewood (350 KB, .pdf) - Nurse - She has worked for Dr. Kennedy for six years. She has just witnessed a savage animal attack on the good doctor. Can she get help in time?

More characters will be supplied if we get more players. All PCs will be issued "secrets" at the beginning of the adventure[/bq]
1. waterdhavian (Dr. Peter Lens)
2. Gwen110 (Nurse Littlewood)
3. GORAK
4. Hedgehog (Father Vito)
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 6: *The Prison of 1001 Deaths*
Fú - The Fortune of Heroes, Reidzilla
[imager]http://www.cctv.com/program/sportsscene/20061215/images/100387_wushu-.jpg[/imager]
[bq]For many generations, the Yow clan has honorably maintained the Red Lotus prison and its peace keeping army. Why, then, do the neighboring peasants and monks now flee from the area? Why has the Red Lotus army begun seizing people for imprisonment without charge or cause? What evil now dwells there?

Come join in on playtesting Fú - The Fortune of Heroes, a system I have been working on piecemeal for a few years now. It is a rules light-ish, cinematic simulation style, kung fu fanstasy RPG based very loosely on Chinese elemental philosophy. Character will be provided and, obviously, rules will be taught. Just bring a set of dice and a desire to deliver badly translated lines while talking out of sync.[/bq]
1. pvt. patterson
2. Tim C Koppang
3. Jade Fire
4. Lifelike
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 7: *Lost Temple of the Fey Gods*
D&D 4e Living Forgotten Realms, Solodan
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_dndacc_218287200_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Faeries, sprites, nymphs, and dryads – the fey creatures of Faerûn’s wild places are often dismissed as nuisances and pranksters. Those who truly understand the fey know that as with all things natural, there is a darker side to these creatures of fancy. Could a rash of stolen food and sleep dust traps point to a more sinister threat lurking on the wild side of reality? A Living Forgotten Realms adventure set in Aglarond for characters levels 1-2.

-From wizards of the coast website

Bring your level 1 character to join in what wizards calls an "On-Going Shared World Campaign" in the Living Forgotten Realms. Character creation guidelines and more information available here. If you have a LFR character already, come and join us. We will be running the 1-2 level version of this adventure.

You do not need to be an RPGA member or have a character - pre-gen level 1 characters are available to choose from if you want to just come, join us and have a good time. [/bq]
1. Solodan's guest
2. thalmin
3. gperez1234
4. evilgenius8000
5. GreatLemur
6. Zoltran
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 26, 2008)

Please sign Laurie and I up for NinjaCat's game.

Please sign Laurie up for TBs Serenity game.

Could you also sign up Daniel Franco and his guest up for StarWars if you don't mind (they're here gaming with us today).


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 26, 2008)

buzz, it'll be a day chock full of 4e for me: breakfast, the slavers event run by vyv, and your afternoon 4e event.

Apologies for any typos: posting from
 a cell phone!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 26, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Please sign Laurie and I up for NinjaCat's game.
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for TBs Serenity game.
> 
> Could you also sign up Daniel Franco and his guest up for StarWars if you don't mind (they're here gaming with us today).





Laurie has changed her mind and would like to play Tim's game so she can keep a close eye on Buzz.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm...  Lots of good choices this time around!

Sign me up for

Morning Game 1: Raiders of the Lost Tomb

and 

Afternoon Game 4: The Boulderbottoms vs. the Underdark


----------



## thalmin (Oct 26, 2008)

Time to finally play an RPGA game. Please sign me up for slot 2, game 7 "Lost Temple of the Fey Gods."


----------



## pvt. patterson (Oct 26, 2008)

morning game 2 and afternoon game 6... Thanks.


----------



## bigznak (Oct 26, 2008)

Please sign me up for the slaver's adventure run by vyv in the morning, and We all fall down in the afternoon.

I have to confirm with my boss that she approved my time off for this Saturday off, but I am hoping it will be okay.  Let ya know if a couple days.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Oct 26, 2008)

Buzz,

Sign me up for The Prison of 1001 Deaths.  With a title like that, it must be good.

- Tim


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Please sign Laurie and I up for NinjaCat's game.
> 
> Could you also sign up Daniel Franco and his guest up for StarWars if you don't mind (they're here gaming with us today).






Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> buzz, it'll be a day chock full of 4e for me: breakfast, the slavers event run by vyv, and your afternoon 4e event.






Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Laurie has changed her mind and would like to play Tim's game so she can keep a close eye on Buzz.






Kelleris said:


> Sign me up for
> 
> Morning Game 1: Raiders of the Lost Tomb
> 
> ...






thalmin said:


> Time to finally play an RPGA game. Please sign me up for slot 2, game 7 "Lost Temple of the Fey Gods."






pvt. patterson said:


> morning game 2 and afternoon game 6... Thanks.






bigznak said:


> Please sign me up for the slaver's adventure run by vyv in the morning, and We all fall down in the afternoon.



Added, one and all!

Oh, and I promise: I will not try to take pictures of Laurie without her consent! (Which I assume I will not be getting, of course.)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 26, 2008)

An update to my iPhone quick-post that signed me up.  I'll go ahead and make my own 4e character for Vyv's game--do you have a preferred method for making up ability scores?  The default array, or point buy, or something else entirely?

For the purposes of role-coverage, I was planning on making a warlock of some variety.  All three pacts are appealing to me.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 26, 2008)

Lessee, wow, I'm used to getting back to find everything full already, this is a treat.

Breakfast, and Buzz's afternoon slot, please.


----------



## sw3333 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Buzz.

Please sign me up for your afternoon game.


----------



## ekb (Oct 26, 2008)

As I doubt my thirst for blood will not be slaked by the morning session, I'd like a seat at Daniel's table for Shadowrun in the PM, please. Donna would also like a seat at my table (true20) in the morning and a seat at Daniel's in the afternoon. We've heard too much about Daniel's "guest" to _not_ meet her... 

I guess we're also RSVPing for breakfast. Pass the coffee this way, please.

Kelleris - any preference on which PC you'd like for "Raiders"?


----------



## rvalle (Oct 26, 2008)

Please sign me up for Breakfast, Slot 1 game 6 (Serenity) and Slot 2 game 4 (4e Dnd dwarfs vs drow).

Thanks!

rv


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Buzz, 

Could you please put Ninjacat and myself down for Morning Slot #4, please. Ninjacat is at work and it is against ninja rules to check your e-mail during missions.


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll try to make it to Breakfast.

Morning:
4. Committee for the Exploration of Mysteries, Tim C Koppang

Evening:
2. Unisystem, "All the Better...", Ninjacat


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 26, 2008)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> An update to my iPhone quick-post that signed me up.  I'll go ahead and make my own 4e character for Vyv's game--do you have a preferred method for making up ability scores?  The default array, or point buy, or something else entirely?
> 
> For the purposes of role-coverage, I was planning on making a warlock of some variety.  All three pacts are appealing to me.






buzz said:


> Morning Game 3: *Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity: Assault on the Temple of the Slavelords*
> 
> The following rules apply to be eligible to play your own character:
> 
> ...




I have no preference between the two methods above.


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2008)

Tim C Koppang said:


> Sign me up for The Prison of 1001 Deaths.  With a title like that, it must be good.






Nev the Deranged said:


> Breakfast, and Buzz's afternoon slot, please.






sw3333 said:


> Please sign me up for your afternoon game.






ekb said:


> As I doubt my thirst for blood will not be slaked by the morning session, I'd like a seat at Daniel's table for Shadowrun in the PM, please. Donna would also like a seat at my table (true20) in the morning and a seat at Daniel's in the afternoon. We've heard too much about Daniel's "guest" to _not_ meet her...
> 
> I guess we're also RSVPing for breakfast. Pass the coffee this way, please.






rvalle said:


> Please sign me up for Breakfast, Slot 1 game 6 (Serenity) and Slot 2 game 4 (4e Dnd dwarfs vs drow).






Reidzilla said:


> Could you please put Ninjacat and myself down for Morning Slot #4, please. Ninjacat is at work and it is against ninja rules to check your e-mail during missions.




All added!

Sorry for the delays. ENWorld is fuxx0red today.


----------



## Axegrrl (Oct 26, 2008)

Passage for one on the Golden Dragon, please. 

(erm. translation: One for morning game #5.)


----------



## buzz (Oct 26, 2008)

Bront said:


> I'll try to make it to Breakfast.
> 
> Morning:
> 4. Committee for the Exploration of Mysteries, Tim C Koppang
> ...




Added!


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2008)

Axegrrl said:


> Passage for one on the Golden Dragon, please.
> 
> (erm. translation: One for morning game #5.)




Added!


----------



## Hawkshadow (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to be in Voyage of the Golden Dragon (morning game 5).


----------



## ekb (Oct 27, 2008)

Er, Buzz - I inadvertently got skipped in my sign-in for Daniel's game somehow.

Probably my convoluted language and stuff...


----------



## AstroCat (Oct 27, 2008)

Please sign me up for:

Morning:
D&D 4e, "Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity, Assault on the Temple of the Slavelords", Vyvyan Basterd

Afternoon:
Afternoon Game 4: The Boulderbottoms vs. the Underdark
D&D 4e, buzz

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2008)

Hawkshadow said:


> I'd like to be in Voyage of the Golden Dragon (morning game 5).






AstroCat said:


> Please sign me up for:
> 
> Morning:
> D&D 4e, "Return to the Slave Pits of the Undercity, Assault on the Temple of the Slavelords", Vyvyan Basterd
> ...



Added.



ekb said:


> Er, Buzz - I inadvertently got skipped in my sign-in for Daniel's game somehow.
> 
> Probably my convoluted language and stuff...



Whoops! Fixed.

Being specific about the event is also helpful; "Afternoon Game 3" vs. "Daniel's game".. Try as I may, I don't always remember everyone's first names when I'm adding sign-ups.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Buzz,

You forgot to add me to morning slot #4. You only added Ninjacat.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 27, 2008)

Wooooo!!

I get home from work, and there's a slot still open in Tim's game!

...

..Although, I'm actually already signed up, thanks to 'Zilla speaking up for me (my whining about being at work this afternoon in the planning thread probably set me up in Buzz's mind, heh.) Thanks, Buzz, but you forgot to put Reidzilla in! It was *his* request, after all. *g*

So, if that last seat in morning game 4 could go to Reidzilla, or my seat and put me in the last seat, whatever works, that'd be _awesome_.

-Thanks!

ETA: Aaaaand, 'Zilla beat me to the punch, heh.


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2008)

Reidzilla said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> You forgot to add me to morning slot #4. You only added Ninjacat.



Whoops! Added.

Okay, Afternoon 4 ("Boulderbottoms..") and Morning 4 ("Committee...") have filled up.


----------



## gperez1234 (Oct 27, 2008)

*gameday*

please sign me up for game 7 in the afternoon. lost temple of the fey gods.

               thanks,

                         george


----------



## evilgenius8000 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi! I'd like to participate in morning game #3 and afternoon game #7 if possible. Thanks in advance 

-- Jim W.


----------



## ekb (Oct 27, 2008)

Donna & Jim just reminded me that I'm not available for the evening session.

Please remove Donna & I from the Shadowrun game in the afternoon. Still on for everything else...


----------



## Solodan (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to play in Morning Game #3 if a slot is still available.  Thanks!


----------



## pucky (Oct 27, 2008)

*Please sign me up*

Please sign me up for Game 5 (Voyage of the Golden Dragon) in the morning and Game 1 (We all fall down) in the afternoon.  Thanks!


----------



## Paul_Klein (Oct 27, 2008)

Man this is getting really exciting!!

Buzz, please sign me up for breakfast too. Even though nobody knows me, I can't wait to sling some hash (browns) with you guys.

Thalmin: Do you have the Star Wars GM Screen in stock? I'll need one before I run my game and would much rather buy it there.


----------



## Lifelike (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey there Buzz.
I'd like Breakfast, Morning slot 2 (Children of the Quark), and Afternoon 3 (Domo Arigato Cyber Zombito) please.
Thanks for the information about the quote, it was neat to learn.
Elijah


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2008)

Reidzilla said:


> Hi Buzz,
> 
> Could you please put Ninjacat and myself down for Morning Slot #4, please. Ninjacat is at work and it is against ninja rules to check your e-mail during missions.






Ninjacat said:


> Wooooo!!
> 
> I get home from work, and there's a slot still open in Tim's game!
> 
> ...



You know, I can't remember the last time the 3 of us played in the same game and one of us wasn't running it.

This should be fun...


----------



## Jade Fire (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like to sign up for the following games;    6. Serenity, "Three, Little, Words", TraceBuller42 (Morning)     6. Fú - The Fortune of Heroes, "The Prison of 1001 eaths", Reidzilla (Afternoon)  Thanks


----------



## thalmin (Oct 27, 2008)

Paul_Klein said:


> Man this is getting really exciting!!
> 
> Buzz, please sign me up for breakfast too. Even though nobody knows me, I can't wait to sling some hash (browns) with you guys.
> 
> Thalmin: Do you have the Star Wars GM Screen in stock? I'll need one before I run my game and would much rather buy it there.




Thanks. I'll set one aside for you.


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2008)

gperez1234 said:


> please sign me up for game 7 in the afternoon. lost temple of the fey gods.






evilgenius8000 said:


> Hi! I'd like to participate in morning game #3 and afternoon game #7 if possible. Thanks in advance






ekb said:


> Please remove Donna & I from the Shadowrun game in the afternoon. Still on for everything else...






Solodan said:


> I'd love to play in Morning Game #3 if a slot is still available.  Thanks!






pucky said:


> Please sign me up for Game 5 (Voyage of the Golden Dragon) in the morning and Game 1 (We all fall down) in the afternoon.  Thanks!






Paul_Klein said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for breakfast too. Even though nobody knows me, I can't wait to sling some hash (browns) with you guys.






Lifelike said:


> Hey there Buzz.
> I'd like Breakfast, Morning slot 2 (Children of the Quark), and Afternoon 3 (Domo Arigato Cyber Zombito) please.






Jade Fire said:


> I would like to sign up for the following games;    6. Serenity, "Three, Little, Words", TraceBuller42 (Morning)     6. Fú - The Fortune of Heroes, "The Prison of 1001 eaths", Reidzilla (Afternoon)  Thanks




All added/subtracted/whatever! Vyvyan Basterd's "Slavelords" morning event is now full!

Man, I love multi-quote.


----------



## GreatLemur (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh good lord, this stuff fills up fast.  Okay, I'd like to get in on Children of the Quark in the morning and Lost Temple of the Fey Gods in the afternoon.  It's seriously about time I've played some 4e.


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2008)

*NOTE: Those of you who are coming to breakfast*

I *highly* recommend paying cash. At the last Gameday, we managed to overload their credit card system, so getting paid up took _forever_.


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2008)

GreatLemur said:


> Oh good lord, this stuff fills up fast.  Okay, I'd like to get in on Children of the Quark in the morning and Lost Temple of the Fey Gods in the afternoon.  It's seriously about time I've played some 4e.



And play 4e you shall... Added.


----------



## Mark (Oct 27, 2008)

buzz said:


> I *highly* recommend paying cash. At the last Gameday, we managed to overload their credit card system, so getting paid up took _forever_.





I believe I have about four or five of those "Buy one Get one for $0.99" coupons for Le Peep ready.  Someone who is definitely going should try to meet with me before then so I can hand them off to you.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 27, 2008)

Bront said:


> You know, I can't remember the last time the 3 of us played in the same game and one of us wasn't running it.
> 
> This should be fun...




Mwahahahahaaa.


Poor, _*poor*_ Buzz, Laurie, & TimK.


----------



## buzz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ninjacat said:


> Mwahahahahaaa.
> 
> 
> Poor, _*poor*_ Buzz, Laurie, & TimK.



Tim will whip you all into shape, you'll see. He is the Norse thunder god of GMs.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 27, 2008)

Ninjacat said:


> Mwahahahahaaa.
> 
> 
> Poor, _*poor*_ Buzz, Laurie, & TimK.




And to think Buzz already has to watch out for Laurie and her machette.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 27, 2008)

buzz said:


> Tim will whip you all into shape, you'll see. He is the Norse thunder god of GMs.




Only if he has eaten Taco Bell recently.


----------



## dmdm24 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Buzz,

Can you please sign Doug(Tekkmage) and I up for Breakfast and 

Game #1 in the morning slot for dmdm24

Game #2 in the morning slot for Tekkmage


Thanks!!!


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Buzz sign me up for 


Afternoon Game 5.  
Character: Dr. Peter Lens


Thanks.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2008)

buzz said:


> Tim will whip you all into shape, you'll see. He is the Norse thunder god of GMs.



I will?

Oh, wait, wrong Tim.


----------



## buzz (Oct 28, 2008)

dmdm24 said:


> Hi Buzz,
> 
> Can you please sign Doug(Tekkmage) and I up for Breakfast and
> 
> ...






waterdhavian said:


> Hey Buzz sign me up for
> 
> Afternoon Game 5.
> Character: Dr. Peter Lens



Added!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 28, 2008)

Players in my morning Return to the Slave Pits game!

I have forked from this thread to create a place to discuss the characters you plan to bring to the table, so as not to clutter the sign-up thread. Please visit the thread whether you plan to BYOC or not.

Forked Thread: Chicago Gameday XXI - Return to the Slave Pits - PC planning thread


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 28, 2008)

Slot 1 Game 1.  
I'd like to call dibs on Rogers if that's possible.  Thank you.

and 

Slot 2 Game 5 

Thanks!  

--Natalie


----------



## ekb (Oct 28, 2008)

Tofu_Master said:


> Slot 1 Game 1.
> I'd like to call dibs on Rogers if that's possible.  Thank you.




Noted. Norville Rogers (aka Shaggy) is all yours for the session... 

Character Sheet attached - 1 sheet & 2 sheet versions. If you have questions on it, email me at eoin.keith.boyle@gmail.com...


----------



## buzz (Oct 28, 2008)

Tofu_Master said:


> Slot 1 Game 1.
> I'd like to call dibs on Rogers if that's possible.  Thank you.
> 
> and
> ...



Added!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Buzz, 
It's me , again.    As cool as slot 2 game 5 sounds, may I pleeease change second slot to game 2 ?!?    I reeeally wanna be in Ninjacat's Supernatural game.       Thank you, thank you, thank you.   Could hardly wait till gameday!      P.S.    Keith, thank you, also, for giving me Norville (Shaggy) & the info.    Awesome!!!


----------



## ekb (Oct 29, 2008)

buzz said:


> [h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
> [section]
> Morning Game 1: *Raiders of the Lost Tomb*
> True20, ekb
> ...




Donna has laid claim to Blake (aka Daphne) for the session. Since she knows where I live, I think I'll let her have it... 

Open characters at time of writing: Dr Jones (aka Fred), Dr Dinkley (aka Velma) and Scooby (aka ... well, Scooby). If there's a need, I'll have 2 other player characters on hand - Hajj Amin al-Husseini (local contact, amateur historian & treasure hunter, pawn of powers greater than himself) and Claude Belloq (mercenary archaeologist). But they'll only be PCs if Fred, Velma & Scooby get taken first, dig?


----------



## buzz (Oct 29, 2008)

Tofu_Master said:


> Hi Buzz,
> It's me , again.    As cool as slot 2 game 5 sounds, may I pleeease change second slot to game 2 ?!?    I reeeally wanna be in Ninjacat's Supernatural game.       Thank you, thank you, thank you.



Done!



ekb said:


> Donna has laid claim to Blake (aka Daphne) for the session. Since she knows where I live, I think I'll let her have it...



Noted.

You, sir, have a Scooby fixation.


----------



## ekb (Oct 29, 2008)

buzz said:


> You, sir, have a Scooby fixation.



But of course - I have an 8 year old daughter!

Actually, it's a tradition that's been going on for almost 25 years now: if I'm running a convention/tournament-type game, the pregens are organized and built around Mystery Inc. They're well-balanced, iconic, and instantly understood by most players of a certain generation. It's also the original American Sentai show...

That's not to say that the players themselves aren't in a position to bring their own goodness to the table - I'm just using a form of shorthand to get the ball rolling.

Besides, Gilligan's Island doesn't work as well and Brady Bunch is too big for most games.


----------



## Gwen110 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Hello*

I would like to sign up for this game as Nurse Littlewood.

Afternoon Game 5: *Against the Cult of Thule*
Shades of Earth, HinterWelt
[imager]http://shades.hinterwelt.com/images/Art/SETitle-Front.gif[/imager]
[bq]For a number of reasons, some good but all suspect, a group of unlikely individuals have gathered in the small Texas town of Wayside. The are problems here. Dark tidings have wafted into town like a tumble weed against the wind. First, those strangers who bought the old Jonston Ranch keeping to themselves. When Nurse Littlewood shows up in a panic saying how Dr. Kennedy has been attacked the sheriff drafts everyone in handy range. Now, five strangers with different pasts must work together. Who are the strangers? Is the animal attacks connected to them? Where have all the birds gone?

Shades of Earth is set in a 1938 alternate world where magic is known to some, monster are known to their victims and yet, the world goes on. All pregenerated characters will be supplied. No experience necessary and we will be running Iridium V2 retrofitted to Shades of Earth. Please pick from the following characters:

Father Vito Firenzi - Priest - Instrument of the Catholic Church, Servant of God.

Linsey Colepepper - Pilot - Young and firey, Linsey was meant to fly. Stranded in Wayside until her plane is repaired, she works for a local crop duster.

Sheriff Bubba-Joe Smits - Police - Local sheriff for the county drawn to Wayside by the disappearance of Betty.

Dr. Peter Lens - Archaeologist - Down on his luck, the Dr, who teaches at Texas A&M at Amarillo, has found his way to Wayside. His research has brought him here but his thirst for knowledge will not let him leave.

Nurse Maxine Littlewood - Nurse - She has worked for Dr. Kennedy for six years. She has just witnessed a savage animal attack on the good doctor. Can she get help in time?

More characters will be supplied if we get more players. All PCs will be issued "secrets" at the beginning of the adventure[/bq]
1. waterdhavian (Dr. Peter Lens)
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Buzz...got another newbie coming to play my Serenity game.  Can you sign up my buddy Mark (I know, I know..._another _Mark) for my game?

Thanks!


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 30, 2008)

*Saturdays off?!?  That means I can roll dice!!!*

So if you would be so kind, o Grandmaster Buzz *insert obnoxious rap sound effects*, put me down for morning game 6 Serenity and afternoon game 3 Unisystem.  Thanks much!


----------



## buzz (Oct 30, 2008)

Gwen110 said:


> I would like to sign up for this game as Nurse Littlewood.






TracerBullet42 said:


> Hey Buzz...got another newbie coming to play my Serenity game.  Can you sign up my buddy Mark (I know, I know..._another _Mark) for my game?






Der Spot said:


> So if you would be so kind, o Grandmaster Buzz *insert obnoxious rap sound effects*, put me down for morning game 6 Serenity and afternoon game 3 Unisystem.  Thanks much!



All added! Ninjacat's game is now full.


----------



## buzz (Oct 31, 2008)

Reminder: GMs have until end-of-day Sunday to remove their event from the schedule if they so choose. Otherwise, you're locked in (barring personal emergencies, of course).


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you please sign up Shannon for the top-secret-magical-GM-discretionary-5th-seat for my game? Thanks ^_^


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone else interested in a game of Star Wars?


----------



## JonLib (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello,
I would like to sign up fpr the following games:
Serenety and 

Afternoon Game 1: *We All Fall Down!*
D&D 3.5

Looking forword to a great time,
Thx,
JonLib


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2008)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Can you please sign up Shannon for the top-secret-magical-GM-discretionary-5th-seat for my game? Thanks ^_^






JonLib said:


> Hello,
> I would like to sign up fpr the following games:
> Serenety and
> 
> ...



Added! Welcome to ENWorld, JonLib.


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2008)

Paul_Klein said:


> Anyone else interested in a game of Star Wars?



Paul, if no one else signs up in the next week, keep in mind that we also typically get a few walk-ins who will jump into events. That, or you can choose to remove your event by the end of the day today.

I have a feeling you'll get more sign-ups and are in a good position for walk-ins, though.


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 2, 2008)

Buzz,

Please list me as signed up for Slot-0 Breakfast, Morning Slot 7: Iridonian Darkness, and Afternoon Slot 3: Domo Arigato Cyber Zombito.

Also, I'll be sending an email to you about possible items to give away at lunch time.


----------



## bigznak (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Buzz,

I was talking to my girlfriend and our friend this weekend about Games Day. They both would like to attend and play

My girfriend's name is Rebecca, but you can call her Rapora
Our friend's name is Rich, but you can call him Riser

They would both like to play in Voyage of the Golden Dragon in the morning game.

Then in the afternoon game, they would like to play in the We all fall Down D&D 3.5 game.

Thanks Buzz.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2008)

Nazriel said:


> Please list me as signed up for Slot-0 Breakfast, Morning Slot 7: Iridonian Darkness, and Afternoon Slot 3: Domo Arigato Cyber Zombito.






bigznak said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend and our friend this weekend about Games Day. They both would like to attend and play
> 
> They would both like to play in Voyage of the Golden Dragon in the morning game.
> 
> Then in the afternoon game, they would like to play in the We all fall Down D&D 3.5 game.



Added!

"Voyage..." and "Wa All Fall Down" are now full.


----------



## Zoltran (Nov 3, 2008)

*Join Lost Temple*

I would like to join the LOST TEMPLE OF THE FEY GODS, game #7 on Sat. Nov. 8th PM at Games Plus in Mt. Prospect
Thanks
Zoltran
dspandik@d41.org


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2008)

Zoltran said:


> I would like to join the LOST TEMPLE OF THE FEY GODS, game #7 on Sat. Nov. 8th PM at Games Plus in Mt. Prospect



Added! Welcome to ENWorld, Zoltran.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2008)

*"Voyage of the Golden Dragon" has been canceled*

Fenril Knight has informed that he is not going to be able to make Gameday, and thus must cancel his event. The following people will need to find other events in which to participate:

Axegrrl
Hawkshadow
pucky
Rapora
Riser

Unfortunately, I think we only have three available seats in the remaining morning games. Would anyone be willing to add a seat to their event, assuming these folks still want to attend?


----------



## GORAK (Nov 3, 2008)

Buzz,
I know that I'm replying late but for what's left over put me in for:
Morning Game 7: Iridonian Darkness, Star Wars, Paul_Klein
AND
Afternoon Game 5: Against the Cult of Thule, Shades of Earth, HinterWelt

If any particular game gets filled up prematurely, I will be happy to be a walk-in to another one if any extra spots are open.
See you this Sat the 8th then at the usual time.
Thx
Joe
GORAK
gorak@ameritech.net


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2008)

GORAK said:


> Buzz,
> I know that I'm replying late but for what's left over put me in for:
> Morning Game 7: Iridonian Darkness, Star Wars, Paul_Klein
> AND
> Afternoon Game 5: Against the Cult of Thule, Shades of Earth, HinterWelt



Added!


----------



## ekb (Nov 3, 2008)

buzz said:


> Unfortunately, I think we only have three available seats in the remaining morning games. Would anyone be willing to add a seat to their event, assuming these folks still want to attend?



I have 1 seat for the "main party" and 2 seats for "promoted" NPCs. Those two will die gloriously gruesome deaths at the end for plot reasons, but should still be remarkably fun to play until then...

Same deal: if you have a preference of which character you'd like to play, please say so when signing up. That way I can get you the character sheet and you have plenty of time to ask about Feats, Spells yadda yadda yadda...

Open Characters for AM session, Game #1: Jones ("brawny expert"), Dinkley (straight-up adept), "Scooby" (hyperintelligent Great Dane warrior/expert/rhy-wolf), Hajj & Bellocq (won't be revealed unless they become PCs).


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2008)

ekb said:


> I have 1 seat for the "main party" and 2 seats for "promoted" NPCs.



To be clear, are you saying that I may add two seats to your True20 event?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 3, 2008)

I have one seat I was saving for walk-ins that I will gladly give to the first displaced Golden Dragon player that would like to play.


----------



## pucky (Nov 3, 2008)

*Due to the cancellation of the Voyage of the Golden Dragon*

Since my flight on the Golden Dragon was cancelled (typical air travel nowadays), please sign me up for Morning Game 1: *Raiders of the Lost Tomb*

Thanks!  See you Saturday. 

Pucky


----------



## ekb (Nov 3, 2008)

pucky said:


> Since my flight on the Golden Dragon was cancelled (typical air travel nowadays), please sign me up for Morning Game 1: *Raiders of the Lost Tomb*





buzz said:


> To be clear, are you saying that I may add two seats to your True20 event?



Well, now that Pucky signed up, yes.

Specifically, player #6 will be handed Hajj and player #7 will be handed Bellocq.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 3, 2008)

Buzz you can add an additional seat to my Star Wars game, just in case. 

To my players: make sure to e-mail me your character proposals or let me know if you need me to make one for you. paulklein22@gmail.com

5th level.
30 point-buy
Equipment: Buy what is reasonable for you to have. No vehicles or starships (I don't wanna sound too linear or anything, but they really won't be needed -- however, the Pilot skill will be needed, so pilot-oriented characters are more than welcome). 
Oh, and you're good guys. Jedi or Republic-type characters are best. Fringe characters are also welcome.


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2008)

pucky said:


> Since my flight on the Golden Dragon was cancelled (typical air travel nowadays), please sign me up for Morning Game 1: *Raiders of the Lost Tomb*



Added!



ekb said:


> Well, now that Pucky signed up, yes.
> 
> Specifically, player #6 will be handed Hajj and player #7 will be handed Bellocq.






Paul_Klein said:


> Buzz you can add an additional seat to my Star Wars game, just in case.



Thanks, guys!


----------



## Axegrrl (Nov 4, 2008)

Regarding the morning game cancellation: as Hawkshadow and I are double-booked for the day, we will have to bow out of doing any of the other games. 

Maybe next time....


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2008)

Axegrrl said:


> Regarding the morning game cancellation: as Hawkshadow and I are double-booked for the day, we will have to bow out of doing any of the other games.
> 
> Maybe next time....



Understood. Hopefully, you guys can make the next Gameday. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are the characters so far. You do not need to print them out (I will do that) but I thought you might be interested.

Dr. Peter Lens PDF 350K

Nurse Maxine Littlewood PDF 350K

Father Vito Firenza PDF 350K

Linsey Colepepper PDF 350K

Bubba Joe Smits PDF 350K

More as they come available.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bigznak (Nov 5, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I have one seat I was saving for walk-ins that I will gladly give to the first displaced Golden Dragon player that would like to play.




I was talking to my girlfriend Rapora today and she would try 4th edition. She hasn't played this edition before, but would like to try if Vyv, would let her jump into his game with a pre-made character.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2008)

HinterWelt said:


> Here are the characters so far. You do not need to print them out (I will do that) but I thought you might be interested.



Added to your event description.



bigznak said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend Rapora today and she would try 4th edition. She hasn't played this edition before, but would like to try if Vyv, would let her jump into his game with a pre-made character.



Added, unless VB has any objections.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bad News Runners*

Buzz,

Sorry man, but something has come up and I can't run Shadowrun nor play the Star Wars game in the morning. So if you can remove me and my guest from the day's activities.

I apoligize for the inconvenience


----------



## thalmin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, buzz. I'm planning to bring the board game "A Touch of Evil" to use as a pick-up game. Takes about an hour or two to play and is playable by 2-8 players. Should not be too hard to learn.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2008)

Dfranco83 said:


> Sorry man, but something has come up and I can't run Shadowrun nor play the Star Wars game in the morning. So if you can remove me and my guest from the day's activities.
> 
> I apoligize for the inconvenience



Well, like I always say, it wouldn't be Gameday if there weren't a few last-minute cancellations. 

Lifelike and Nazriel, you need to find other events for your afternoon!


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2008)

thalmin said:


> Hey, buzz. I'm planning to bring the board game "A Touch of Evil" to use as a pick-up game. Takes about an hour or two to play and is playable by 2-8 players. Should not be too hard to learn.



Thanks, thalmin!


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 5, 2008)

Buzz,
Sheriff Bubba Joe Smits is available with his dog Goober.

Bubba Joe Smits PDF 350K

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## GreatLemur (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah, dang.  I hate to do this (because I've been running a Fate system game and dying to actually play) but I have to pull out of Nev's morning Awesome Adventures game.  Hopefully some ex-Golden Dragon player will take my slot.


----------



## buzz (Nov 5, 2008)

HinterWelt said:


> Sheriff Bubba Joe Smits is available with his dog Goober.



Added to your description!



GreatLemur said:


> Ah, dang.  I hate to do this (because I've been running a Fate system game and dying to actually play) but I have to pull out of Nev's morning Awesome Adventures game.  Hopefully some ex-Golden Dragon player will take my slot.



Sorry to hear it, GL. I hope you can make it next time.

Nev, I've left your event listed as full since the 5th seat was GM-discretionary. If you'd like me to open that seat up, please let me know.


----------



## oneleggedman (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning game 1


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 5, 2008)

buzz said:


> Nev, I've left your event listed as full since the 5th seat was GM-discretionary. If you'd like me to open that seat up, please let me know.




No, I'm good with 4 players... I only let Shannon in cuz she's in my regular gaming group and she's missed a bunch of games cuz of her new job, so I know she's jonesing.

Thanks!


----------



## Lifelike (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh well, that's how it goes sometimes re: cancellations.

Anyone know anything about the Shades game? I'd play in it if anyone knew anything really fabulous, but for the time being please sign me up for:

Afternoon Game 6: *The Prison of 1001 Deaths*
Fú - The Fortune of Heroes, Reidzilla

if it's still open.

The pseudo-elementalist thing sounds rad! Ya gotta have all four elements in play.


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 6, 2008)

Lifelike said:


> Oh well, that's how it goes sometimes re: cancellations.
> 
> Anyone know anything about the Shades game? I'd play in it if anyone knew anything really fabulous, but for the time being please sign me up for:
> 
> ...




I know a little. What in particular are you looking at? System, setting, both, neither?

I will say this, the designer is an ass. Can I say that on these boards or is that a PA?

Bill


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2008)

HinterWelt said:


> I will say this, the designer is an ass.





Quoted For Fraudulence.


----------



## buzz (Nov 6, 2008)

oneleggedman said:


> Morning game 1






Lifelike said:


> Afternoon Game 6: *The Prison of 1001 Deaths*
> Fú - The Fortune of Heroes, Reidzilla
> 
> if it's still open.



Added and added.

The Fu is now Full!


----------



## ekb (Nov 6, 2008)

oneleggedman said:


> Morning game 1



Such wit lives in that brevity... 

As promised, Player #6 gets Hajj... If possible, please see me before the game starts so that we can cover some of the plot functions that character fills. If not, email me at eoin.keith.boyle (at) gmail (dot) com

After thinking about it a bit more, here's the final assignments:
Kelleris - Dr Jones
Donna - Blake
dmdm24 - Dr Dinkley
Tofu_Master - Rogers
pucky - "Scooby"
oneleggedman - Hajj
Mystery Player 7 - Belloq

I also found when throwing everyone in the Arena against the Final Big Bad, I forgot to give the "Academic" characters the Academic intelligence bumps... All of the attached characters are the corrected final versions. Enjoy!


----------



## Aeros (Nov 6, 2008)

*Would love to play Star Wars!*

Hello!

I would love to sign up for Slot 1 (Morning) Game 7 - Star Wars!

I'll admit I'm a noob with this game...I haven't played before.  I have the SW RPG Saga Edition Core Rulebook, (and some figs from the minis starter pack) and I've glanced through it, however I am by no means an expert with it.  I am very familiar with d20 rules from playing D&D ver 3 (it looks very similair so I wouldn't be completely lost).

If it's not too late, I would like to give Star Wars a try.  I don't have a character.  I could try to come up with one Friday night but if anyone has a pre-gen char I wouldn't mind using it.  

Best regards.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 6, 2008)

Lifelike said:


> The pseudo-elementalist thing sounds rad! Ya gotta have all four elements in play.




Umm... I hate to break it to you but the Chinese use 5 elements. 

regardless, welcome aboard the chopsaki express!


----------



## buzz (Nov 6, 2008)

Aeros said:


> I would love to sign up for Slot 1 (Morning) Game 7 - Star Wars!



Added! Welcome to ENWorld, Aeros.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 6, 2008)

Aeros, I would be happy to make a character for you if you would like.

What kind of character are you interested in playing?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 6, 2008)

*A little help?*

Would anyone (even if you are not playing in my event) be willing to volunteer to make a 4th-level PC for Rapora and send it to me? I'm woefully running short on time leading up to Saturday morning, any volunteers would be greatly appreciated.

The character guidelines are in the first post and the group makeup is in the forked thread.


----------



## Aeros (Nov 7, 2008)

Paul_Klein said:


> Aeros, I would be happy to make a character for you if you would like.
> 
> What kind of character are you interested in playing?



Hello Paul!

Thanks for adding me.  As far as characters go, a human scout looked the most appealing if that works with the campaign you've prepared.  I certainly won't be too particular, and if in your opinion a different kind of character is either needed or required for your campaign I can certainly be flexible.

Thanks again, and looking forward to Gameday at Games+!


----------



## Aeros (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thanks Buzz*



buzz said:


> Added! Welcome to ENWorld, Aeros.




Hello Buzz, good to meet you and thanks!  I will openly admit I'm a Star Wars fan!


----------



## Aeros (Nov 7, 2008)

*Most likely won't make Slot 0*

I have a bit of a drive ahead of me to get to Games+.  So I'll probably miss Slot 0 (Breakfast), so I won't even try to sign up for it.  I'll just pick up something to eat on the way.  Looking forward to gaming on Saturday!


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sign Up*

Please sign me up for Morning Slot 7 and Afternoon Slot 5 with the Father Vito Firenzi character.


----------



## buzz (Nov 7, 2008)

Hedgehog said:


> Please sign me up for Morning Slot 7 and Afternoon Slot 5 with the Father Vito Firenzi character.



Added!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 7, 2008)

I unintentionally pulled a RBDM on my players. 

*Equipment*

Your non-magical equipment is free within reason. Choose 3 magic items, one each of levels 5, 4, and 3. You also get 680 gp to spend on rituals, potions, or other magic items.


----------



## buzz (Nov 7, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I unintentionally pulled a RBDM on my players.



Risk Based Decision Making?


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2008)

By this time tomorrow, some of us will be shoveling in the last of our breakfast so that we won't be late for slot one.


----------



## buzz (Nov 7, 2008)

Mark said:


> By this time tomorrow, some of us will be shoveling in the last of our breakfast so that we won't be late for slot one.



Or trying to flag down our server at Le Peep to get the dang check!


----------



## bigznak (Nov 7, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Would anyone (even if you are not playing in my event) be willing to volunteer to make a 4th-level PC for Rapora and send it to me? I'm woefully running short on time leading up to Saturday morning, any volunteers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> The character guidelines are in the first post and the group makeup is in the forked thread.




Okay I have started making a Tiefling Wizard for my girlfriend Rapora (Rebecca)  I will have my copy ready for tomorrow morning.  Is that cool Vyv?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 7, 2008)

bigznak said:


> Okay I have started making a Tiefling Wizard for my girlfriend Rapora (Rebecca)  I will have my copy ready for tomorrow morning.  Is that cool Vyv?




That's cool mang.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 7, 2008)

buzz said:


> Risk Based Decision Making?




Rat Bastard DM - What I am in my home game but I try not to be in public.


----------



## bigznak (Nov 7, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> That's cool mang.



 She has most of her spells being firebased.  I liked that feat Hellfire Blood.  it was pretty cool.


----------



## buzz (Nov 7, 2008)

Reservation at Le Peep... made! Be there 8am sharp! Woo!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 7, 2008)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Rat Bastard DM - What I am in my home game but I try not to be in public.




I just realized the players in my high level Book of Nine Swords game would probably call me a liar, so I thought I'd beat them to the punch.


----------



## pucky (Nov 8, 2008)

*My apologies but I won't be able to make it*

I'm sorry but I won't be able to make it to Gameday this time.  Something has come rather last minute.  I was signed up for Game #1 in both the morning and afternoon slots.  Please pass my apologies along to both groups.  I hate cancelling at the 11th hour.  It may even be 11:30 by now.  Have fun, roll lots of criticals, and I'll see you next time.

Pucky


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry to see that, Pucky.  We'll catch you neat time, I hope.


Buzz - Please leave my game at four seats.


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2008)

pucky said:


> I'm sorry but I won't be able to make it to Gameday this time.  Something has come rather last minute.  I was signed up for Game #1 in both the morning and afternoon slots.  Please pass my apologies along to both groups.  I hate cancelling at the 11th hour.  It may even be 11:30 by now.  Have fun, roll lots of criticals, and I'll see you next time.
> 
> Pucky



Sorry to hear it, Pucky. Hopefully we'll see you next time!


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2008)

See you soon, folks!


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2008)

w00t!!!1!1


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 8, 2008)

Gameday folks: I was in a car accident on my way to Palatine this morning (not my fault, nobody hurt). I just got dropped off at home from the tow truck driver. Unfortunately my car isn't drivable as my front driver's wheel is pushed inward. I tried calling Games Plus, but no answer yet. 

I know this is a long shot, but if anyone sees this before they leave and live in the Woodstock area, I would really appreciate a ride. My number is 815-260-8916.

But in the (likely) event I won't be able to make it anymore, I want to sincerely apologize to my players and to Buzz and Mark. I really hope my players find other events to interest them this morning. 

I'm really bummed. Some luck, huh?


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad no one was hurt.  We'll see you at the next gameday, I hope.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm, I edited my post with more info this morning, but I guess I never hit submit.

I just wanna make sure my 4 players found something else to play in.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 9, 2008)

Paul, everyone got into another game.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 9, 2008)

Didn't sign up because I knew I'd have to work.

Hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 9, 2008)

Another great gameday--I'm just sorry I had to leave in the middle of it.

Thanks to Vyv and all of my fellow players for giving me a very solid introduction to fourth edition.  I'm a big fan of the warlock, even if I couldn't roll to save my life this morning.  (Seriously, did I hit *anything*?  )

A huge thanks as always to our gracious hosts at Games Plus, and to buzz for organizing this awesome day chock full of gaming goodness.

To buzz and my fellow dwarves from the second slot...I'm terribly sorry!  I would've loved to have stayed and tried out some more of fourth edition, but I really, really just felt awful, had a miserable drive home and promptly passed out for four hours to awake refreshed and very emo about missing part of gameday.  Next time....next time.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 9, 2008)

*Nov. 8th Gameday*

OMG (gosh)!!!   Today was thee best Gameday ever!   Keith you are absolutely brilliant!!!   I'm so glad I was Velma - SWEET!   Didn't think it could be any better than just being in a Scooby & gangs' adventure, but it was 10 fold.                jinkies      As should be Shaggy & Scooby totally made the game.   You both were completely on key.   Barry thank you for completing the experience by having Shaggy not only hide in plain sight, but BEHIND the creature!   LOL

*"standing ovation' *     Josh that was an outstanding game.   We laughed, we cried, I even almost died!   (Didn't know I was a poet, eh?   LOL)   Seriously, what an absolute blast!!!   The flashback was awesome.   We all really enjoyed that!   I'm glad that the majority of our party keeps coming back each Gameday to play the same PCs.   Could hardly wait till another adventure!

Thank you, thank you, thank you to Curt for having the Gamedays.   To Buzz & Mark for all your hard work & putting these together.   And all the wonderful DMs for their magic and all the incredible gamers (& friends) that bring Gameday to life.   

                            -  Nat


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 9, 2008)

Big thanks to my morning group. Sorry we went over. Who'd ever expect the first combat to last 2.5 hours? 

Josh, thanks for another great Supernatural game! Both Laurie and I enjoyed it alot.

Laurie thanks Tim for another fun game.

See everyone next Gameday.


----------



## evilgenius8000 (Nov 9, 2008)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Thanks to Vyv and all of my fellow players for giving me a very solid introduction to fourth edition.  I'm a big fan of the warlock, even if I couldn't roll to save my life this morning.  (Seriously, did I hit *anything*?  )




I distinctly remember you being the first one to knife a baddie (for respectable damage, no less ), even before the rogue started stabbing people's kidneys 

Oh, and mega thanks to both the 4E groups I adventured with, to Vyv Basterd and Solodan for awesome adventures, and to Games Plus and the Gameday organizers who graciously hosted the event!! Great fun was had tonight, despite my characters nearly dying on numerous occasions.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2008)

That was fun.  And no one died!

Well, no one important anyway.

And I still say offering Osirus the women was a perfectly acceptable plan!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2008)

Well that was a blast!  Had a great time catching up with people over breakfast and even though I had other midday commitments, I was glad to be able to run a dungeon crawl through the dwarven ruins in slot two for a very clever group.  Thanks to all of my players who managed to defeat the scenario precisely at the end of the slot.  That really surprised me because just as the last for was vanquished, I glanced at the time and it was exactly 9:30 pm.  Huzzah!

Amazing that this was the third gameday in year seven (XXI) and we are still going strong!  Thanks to thalmin and buzz for another successful event!


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 9, 2008)

Wooooo, GameDay!

Tim K, thanks for introducing us to The Committee For The Exploration Of Mysteries, it's a lot of fun! (Of course, any game that has the consumption of beverages or snacks _built into the rules_ is pretty awesome right there.  ) I'm still not too sure about the three-minute limit, but the idea of a prep-free game remains completely awesome. I'm sure playing it more would make things flow better, and there was a copy out on the rack when we started playing, but when I went to buy it afterward, someone had already purchased it! (Was that you, Buzz? *g*) But the adventure was a lot of fun, even if we ended up getting a tad crazy.  Thanks!

To my afternoon _Supernatural_ players, Thanks So Much for making my untried idea work so well! The story may have deviated from my outline (even moreso than is par for the course, heh) but it worked and worked well, and you all did a magnificent job with the impromptu theater group flashback. Nat, I doff my hat to you, you've got some great acting chops (emoting off a monologue on the first reading takes talent)! And Laurie the Waitress and Vyv, Spot, and Bront the street kids made the scene too. Thanks, Guys, and I look forward to the next one. Man, there's gonna be all sorts of cool games at the next GameDay, 'cuz I'm gonna want to be running in both slots, d'oh.

And of course, many thanks to Curt and Buzz for hosting and organizing the GameDay, as always. I already can't wait 'til next time!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you all for coming. I hope everyone had a good time, even with the game cancellations. (I think we got everyone placed.)
Special thanks to all the GMs for their great efforts.
And a big thanks to buzz for organizing. 

Oh, and the cash register thanks you all, too!


----------



## buzz (Nov 9, 2008)

Paul_Klein said:


> I'm really bummed. Some luck, huh?



Terrible luck, Paul! It's good to hear that there were no injuries, though. Curt was able to alert me before the morning slot started, so we were able to get a jump on accommodating displaced players. One of the players actually didn't show up, so Keith/ekb was able to fold the remaining three into his event. Thanks, ekb!

And there's always Gameday XXII.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Another one for the books!*

First off, here are the pics I snapped at Gameday. Not a lot, I know. If you have any, please post them. Oh, and does anyone know the names of the two gentlemen playing _Touch of Evil_ with Curt and Nick? I know at least one of them was a walk-in.

Okay...

It's great to see so many happy, effusive posts! I thoroughly enjoy helping to make Gameday happen; it's rewarding to see that Gameday is bringing the awesome.

Big thanks once again to the Games Plus crew! As we all know, the venue is a big part of what makes Gameday so fun. Big thanks to all of our volunteer GMs for running what sounds like some very awesome events. And, of course, thanks to everyone who came to play!

_The Committee for the Exploration of Mysteries_ was a hoot! Thanks to Tim for running (can I say "running" if its GM-less?) the event, and thanks to Laurie, Bront, Ninjacat, and Reidzilla for collaborating on such a wild and wacky adventure.

Extra-special thanks to the players in my 4e game: rvalle, Fenril Knight, Kelleris, and Nev the Deranged. To coin a phrase, I totally "pulled a Rob": we didn't finish until almost 9:45pm... and that was only two encounters! Guess I need to work on my encounter design.  Nonetheless, I had a blast, and I certainly hope you guys did, too. Not to mention, now you know to be extra careful about attacking 4e umber hulks!

Okay, let's move on to some reporting...

GMs and players combined, we had a total of *47* people on the schedule going into the day.

A total of *37* people signed the sign-in sheet. However, I can confirm that at least *6* more people were there who didn't sign-in, for a total of *43*. Knowing that there were a few walk-ins, my bet is that, in the end, we were pretty close to that initial total of 47. 

That's quite good for Gameday, especially given that two events were removed just the week preceding, and one event was removed the day of. Hopefully we can have a full roster of seven events per slot next time and crack the 50 attendee threshold!

Thanks again, everyone. I look forward to seeing you all in the spring for Gameday XXII!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I actually signed in on the sheet, though i did grab the ever-important nametag....my bad! 

I'm bummed I missed what sounds like an epic...2 battles in your game buzz! Your warning about umber hulks is well noted.


----------



## Solodan (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great gaming!  Thanks to Vyv for the morning game - that undead battle with the trap lined hallway took forever and probably should've killed us!  Our poor fighter went through 9 surges that battle somehow, and spent most of the time unable to save end his stun 

Thanks to everyone who showed up to play with the pixies and cleanse a fey temple   I had a great time nibbling you all with evil ants  

Special thanks to they great people at Games Plus - able to help us find a table amidst some confusion and just have a great place to have a lot of gaming.


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks to Buzz and the Gamesplus Crew for another great gameday. It was a very interesting run of the Iridium V2 system. Thanks to Jim, Jim, Gwen and Gorak for playing in the game. Hopefully you had fun. I will be putting up a an AP soon and see about posting Against the Cult of Thule for a free download.

Thanks again for a great gameday!

Bill


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 10, 2008)

*The mystrey men of A Touch of Evil*

Hey Buzz,

That was Aeros / Carden R. & a gentleman named Jason playing _A Touch of Evil_  with Curt & John M.    I believe they may have both been signed up for the Star Wars game.   Later the guy who played Scooby from my morning game took over for Curt, 2nd slot.    Whatever the case may be, they had a blast.   

                                   -Nat

P.S.   Josh you've made me blush!   Thank you.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 10, 2008)

Good times, as always!

I apologize to the players of my morning game for my braindead GMing. I really don't think I gave you a fair glimpse at the system, because honestly by about an hour in I was just making stuff up. But it seemed like you had fun anyway, and in the end that's all that matters. And you killed an angel! Go you!

Buzz and company in the afternoon (and evening!) slot; Boulderbottoms Rock the House, Woot! We showed those filthy stinking beardless drow *ptui* sissies what's what!

Next time we see an umber hulk, tho, I suggest a tactical advance to the rear. Queen Boulderbottom can always crank out another princess, right?

Thanks to Curt for hosting and Buzz for organizing.

Seeya all next time!


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2008)

Tofu_Master said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> That was Aeros / Carden R. & a gentleman named Jason playing _A Touch of Evil_  with Curt & John M.



Ah, thanks! I'll add captions to the pics shortly.


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2008)

John M (I think maybe Jon, actually) also goes by Painfully on EN World.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 10, 2008)

*pAINFULLY*

Yes, you are correct, Mark, he does go by Painfully.   Also, he'll sometimes write his name Jon for certain things (like high scores on video games, etc...), but it's actually John.   In the pic you posted: Jason is across from John & Carden is across from Curt.   John's holding the box top.

And now I remember that the guy from the Scooby game was named Nick.

Good stuff.   Thanks.


----------



## GreatLemur (Nov 10, 2008)

A big thanks to Solodan and everybody else in his Living Forgotten Realms game.  That was a hell of a lot of fun.  4e totally performed as advertised: Even at first level, the game was full of interesting abilities and tactical choices.  We were basically all new to the system, but it ran pretty smoothly, and we triumphed in the end after almost getting TPKed by a swarm of magical ants.  It was badass.  I never really had any interest in the RPGA or Forgotten Realms, but I'd really love to do that again.

I only wish I'd had more time that day, so that I could've played a morning slot as well (sounds like I missed some high-grade awesome, Nev!), and had time to browse the shop.

The next Gameday seriously cannot come soon enough.


----------



## ekb (Nov 10, 2008)

GreatLemur said:


> The next Gameday seriously cannot come soon enough.



Agreed, especially given many of the items I found while browsing the shop...

Y'see, I'm a big fan of independent-type games... notably Reign & the rest of the ORE "set" - Godlike, Wild Talents, Monsters & Other Childish Things... But I didn't run Reign this time out because AFAIK it was only available via Lulu, IPR and other fine electronic only retailers. Call me crazy for wanting to stick to things that may be new to my players - but easily acquired at a reasonable price in the other room...

So imagine my surprise at seeing copies on the shelves. FTW!

My game was excellent fun (all due to the players and in spite of my own efforts). That just topped it off...


----------



## ekb (Nov 10, 2008)

ekb said:


> My game was excellent fun (all due to the players and in spite of my own efforts).



Now that EN has stopped logging me off as I type, I think I should explain this comment:

I started late. I deviated from my original character assignments. My rules briefing ran overlong. I did something for effect that caused some raised eyebrows on a meta-level...

Despite all of this, I think everyone had a good time. I definitely did...

Some Highlights:
The look on their faces when I erased "Raiders of the Lost Tomb" and replaced it with the far more accurate "Scooby versus The Tomb of Horrors." Flawless!
Yes, it was Module S1 as updated by WotC to comply with the OGL "Return To..." Why'd you ask? 
Speaking of which, only one character chose to interact with The Face - in the form of feeding an NPC into it. Good thing there's no alignment, isn't it?
Velma. Arch. Her clothes went to room 33, she went to room 6... but she kept her glasses.
Daphne got some... and with a B.A.R., no less.
The rules-bending got picked up on. If Dr Dinkley kept doing her "special math," she would have wound up having NO saving throw in just a few rooms. Kinda good we ended when we did, no?
Belloq was a total f'ing bastard. Even more of a bastard than I thought he'd be - but an utterly despicable human. Which made him perfectly pulp. Kudos, M. Gorak...
Fred & Scooby didn't get quite as much time in the spotlight as I'd had hoped - but what they did get, they made the most of.


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 11, 2008)

ekb,

Loved the premise of the game.  Only friendly suggestion is that in the future (because I would like to do such a game with such characters again! Pleeeeease!), to keep with an entirely Scooby PCs motif, in place of any bastard mercs, we go with a selection from the following: 

A. Phyllis Diller
B. Don Knots
C. The Harlem Globetrotters
D. Batman and/or Robin
E. The Three Stooges
F. Josie and the Pussycats (up to 6 additional PCs!)

Again, thank you for running the game; and thanks to Buzz and Thalmin for continuing to make the Gamedays happen.


----------



## Jade Fire (Nov 11, 2008)

Just a quick reply to Games Plus and everyone that help make Game Day a success....Thank You


----------



## ekb (Nov 11, 2008)

Nazriel said:


> Loved the premise of the game.  Only friendly suggestion is that in the future (because I would like to do such a game with such characters again! Pleeeeease!), to keep with an entirely Scooby PCs motif, in place of any bastard mercs, we go with a selection from the following:



Well, next time out I won't be running Scooby characters - I'm hoping that I can run either Reign or A Dirty World, which means that char.gen will happen at the table (since it's a single roll with some lookup). I've a couple of BRP scenarios from back-in-the-day that would be easily adapted to Reign, so I might as well... 

Seriously, if Curt et al are buying the quantity of indie games that I saw on the shelves saturday, I think it'd be a Good Thing for me to run some of those and leave the d20-esque stuff to others. One of the things I love about convention games is seeing NEW stuff that I've not seen before and even getting my grubby mitts into some. The write-up on "Committee..." makes me want to get it for the family ASAP. What I overheard of the Serenity game also sounds promising enough to look into it.


----------



## Aeros (Nov 14, 2008)

*Paul, glad to hear you're ok*

Hello Paul,

I'm glad to hear you're ok after the accident, and no one was injured.  I hope the damage to your car wasn't too severe, and that everything works out accordingly.

Not to worry for sure, everyone was placed into a game.  And to be honest, I've never been bored while at Games+! 

Nat is correct, we played a game of _A Touch of Evil_, a fun game for certain.

I hope all is well and you're doing fine.


----------

